# 2000 Frontier 2wd King Cab - Carrier Bearing - known problem?



## kkspeed (Jul 7, 2004)

I have a 2000 Frontier King Cab (2wd / 2.4L / Auto) with 75,000 miles. It shifts a little hard from 1st to 2nd gear. I recently changed the filter and fluid and the bottom of the pan was clean. I'm just trying to get rid of this annoying problem.

I read on the internet that the carrier bearing was a known problem on the 
1998 - 2000 Frontiers and the fix was to replace the two-piece driveshaft with single driveshaft from the 2001 model. The article stated that Nissan fixed the problem by switching to a single driveshaft in 2001. 

Has anyone else experienced carrier bearing problems with their Frontier?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

kkspeed said:


> I have a 2000 Frontier King Cab (2wd / 2.4L / Auto) with 75,000 miles. It shifts a little hard from 1st to 2nd gear. I recently changed the filter and fluid and the bottom of the pan was clean. I'm just trying to get rid of this annoying problem.
> 
> I read on the internet that the carrier bearing was a known problem on the
> 1998 - 2000 Frontiers and the fix was to replace the two-piece driveshaft with single driveshaft from the 2001 model. *The article stated that Nissan fixed the problem by switching to a single driveshaft in 2001*.
> ...


My '04 4-cyl uses the carrier bearing. Seems like a design prone to possible problems to me, but (knock wood) I haven't had any issues yet. I believe some here have had problems and have replaced the bearing themselves or had it replaced. You might want to try a Search and see if you can get more info, or hopefully, those folk will chime in. As a carrier bearing "owner", I'd appreciate a follow-up on whatever you decide to do.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

they do go bad on the trucks. they are relatively easy to change, but are not too cheap...


----------

